# Altenate Methods To Offsetting The Tailstock For Taper Turning



## Rog02 (Feb 18, 2008)

I hate to offset a tailstock once I get it dialed. I found an old article on how to use a small 4 jaw mounted in the tailstock to move a center wherever it is needed without disturbing the tailstock offset. It works well, but now that I have the Craftsman lathe up and running the 4 jaw went back on it. I will probably build one of the offset center tools for each of the lathes now.

I just put a couple of old articles in the DOWNLOADS section.


----------



## BobWarfield (Feb 18, 2008)

An old boring head purchased cheap on eBay and modified for the purpose is the usual answer to this problem.

Here is the super-deluxe model from Royal:







Always thought that gizmo was cool, but I've yet to ever see one for sale. Still, you could build one like it as this fellow did:
















Here is the original article: http://bbs.homeshopmachinist.net/showthread.php?p=244606&posted=1

Cheers,

BW


----------



## tattoomike68 (Feb 18, 2008)

Thats the way to do it BW. I hate fooling with a tailstock thats dialed in.


----------



## Don Huseman (Feb 18, 2008)

If you could put one in the tailstock and one in the head stock spindle to machine a crank shaft. This would seem a lot better than drilling center holes of set? You would have to make a dog to drive it.


----------



## Rog02 (Feb 19, 2008)

Bob:

Thanks for that link!

Since I haven't got any 0 MT centers for my little Craftsman, that is tops on the list for production. I have read the "Ball Center" threads but the post from one of the responders about using an automotive pushrod for his ball centers gave me an idea of how I can turn my tapers on the Craftsman without having any 60* centers. :

Just want to be able to say I used the machine to make the parts for the machine. ;D


----------



## BobWarfield (Feb 19, 2008)

Rog, being the lazy cuss I am I thought I'd mention CDCO and others will sell you the 0 MT shank to be used as you see fit for $5:

http://www.cdcotools.com/index.php

I've bought 2's and 3's from them to mount keyless chucks and found them to be excellent.

I think you can use the excuse, "How could I make a taper before I had built my taper attachment?"

The rest I leave to your ingenuity!

Cheers,

BW


----------



## mklotz (Feb 19, 2008)

As soon as I got my boring head, I looked at it and said, "That's not only a boring head but also 98% of an offsetable tailstock center."

Made an MT3 arbor threaded the same as the boring head and never looked back.


----------



## Ryan (Jun 23, 2009)

I have this model milling machine: http://www.china-dy.com/eproduct5.htm, actually a combined lathe/mil. I have built a separate stand for the mill, buying a compound table too so I don't need to change between lathe toolpost and a total constantly.

I am in the process searching for milling tools, Mostly from ebay. Currently on my list of already purchased:
cheap HSS endmill set
cheap HSS ballnose set
indexable 12mm carbide insert endmil
40mm indexable face mill 
collet chuck/collet set
dial & dial test indicator
sine vice

Still on my list to purchase
- parallels set
- milling vice for everyday use
-  height gauge
 - granite surface plate

A couple of questions about additional tools, I want to get a metric dovetail mill: roughly which size under 16mm would anyone recommend, and 45degree or 60deg?

What size corner rounding/fillet mill Would you recommend?
http://www.mr-tools.co.uk/catalogue/43.php not quite sure I understand how to work out the radius of these, perhaps 12mm dia. & 6mm give you a 6mm radius. I generally like 5mm fillets to round off outside edges, in my designs

supposedly my machine recommends maximum endmill/slotting size of 12mm.. Should I not go above that with harder metals, I think 16mm would be the largest size for deeper cut I would want to use. 

any other tools I may find helpful... counterbores/sink etc. not sure if I need to use coolant, I was just going to use a cheap garden sprayer with coolant.

Ryan


----------



## golfpin (Aug 30, 2014)

Very Newby here, plaese help don,t know how to search "downloads" for info adapting  4 jaw to tail stock for taper turning.
Thanks Golfpin


----------

